# New to mice!



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

So, i have to introduce myself according to the rules. My name is Timothy Russell, I am 17 years old, and live in Napa, Ca in the U.S. I am fairly new to fancy mice and i have a couple of mice that I don't really think are up to any standards but I still think they are pretty. I have 1 buck and 2 does. and a litter of 10 kittens that is about 9 days old. The mother of the litter is a brindle (I think) The father the dad is a kind of grayish lilac color. And the other female is a goldish color with a gray mark on her back and some white markings. The male also has some white markings. I will post a link to a photo album I have set up for my rats and mice in a little bit.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Tim.
Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello Tim and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make it so you get instant e-mail replies on your posts?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Good Morning,Tim.
Please take a look at the User Control Panel.
Profile-BoardPreferences-Edit global settings.
There you'll find it.


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, I got it figured out now.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------

